# Rachmaninov's Best of Mykonos Thread



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

All shot by myself in late June. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

All shot by myself in late June. Enjoy!!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WOW ... so now we have at least two HK forumers who visited Greece so far this year.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

More photos shot in my same trip!




























































































Enjoy!!!!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Ahhh, that super gay island in the Cyclades. 
Mykonos is a nice island!


----------



## parisuite (Apr 14, 2006)

So beautiful..I love how everything's like white, looks very clean ;]


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

This one is very clever. Good eye to catch it.


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

wow That's the "paradise on earth"


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks alot for this thread!
I hope you liked Mykonos and Greece! :cheers:


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

You're welcome!! 

Mykonos was very impressive


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

LOL!

--------------
heavenly city!Great shots..


----------



## Kartoff (May 4, 2005)

It definitely looks like Sidi Bou Said, next to Tunis.


































But a little bit tidier and... hm more "gay"


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

WONDERFUL PLACE!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Can these be moved to the Urban Showcase section?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Excelent pics :cheers: very nice work kay:


----------

